# OTTP short shifter



## Sfgardner231 (Jun 14, 2020)

I ordered the BNR short shifter for the 2013 Cruze Eco, made by OTTP. It did not come with installation instructions. I contacted OTTP and they don’t have instructions. It
Looks like a straight fort install, however I heard that the linkages need adjusting after putting the shifter in. Does anyone know if this is true, if so can you post directions on how to do that. Thanks for any help..


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

OTTP.....holy crap that brings back some memories.....haven't heard their name in years.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I have one. The reverse lockout either wasn't made right or I'm missing something. It is about a quater inch short of actually following the guard for the lockout in the base, making it incredibly frustrating to get it into first without trigger my backup cam. 

As far as instructions go, the ottp one is a direct bolt in. Bust out the Haynes or Chilton manual and follow those instructions. I've seen on I think bnr site how to do it. I did mine without removing the whole shifter assembly. In retrospect it would have been easier. I would say follow common sense, but tips would be to mark the position of the cable adjustment things with a marker so they go back the same, and the little clip on the bottom of the shifter that attached it to the cables is an sob to get off without breaking, so be careful. Also look at YouTube. I swear somebody did an install video for an open and it's essentially the same assembly. That helped me. Though I am still looking to see if anyone has a solution for the reverse lockout. I've been too lazy to dig back in there lol


----------

